# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Sinusitis behandelen met antibiotica en operatief ingrijpen

## FRANCOIS580

*Patiënten die lijden aan sinusitis zien ongerust de herfst en de winter tegemoet. Dat is niet zo verwonderlijk. Sinusitis of een ontsteking van de voorhoofdsbijholten is een bijzonder pijnlijke aandoening die zich vooral manifesteert bij vochtige, mistige én koude weersomstandigheden. Diegenen die te kampen hebben met sinusitis weten dit best. Wat zijn de oorzaken van sinusitis, wat zijn de symptomen en hoe kunnen we deze aandoening behandelen. Kunnen we zelf iets doen om sinusitis te voorkomen?*


*(Francois580)*


Sinusitis is een veel voorkomende aandoening die hevige hoofdpijn veroorzaakt juist boven je ogen. Toch is een sluitende diagnose van sinusitis niet zo gemakkelijk te stellen. Velen kennen immers niet het onderscheid tussen sinusitis, de klassieke spanningshoofdpijn of migraine. 


*Sinussen houden hersenen op temperatuur*


Sinussen zijn géén organen maar holtes, gelegen in je voorhoofd. Je sinussen zorgen ervoor dat je hoofd minder zwaar aanvoelt, en houden je hersenen op de gewenste temperatuur. De rol van je sinussen is echter veel uitgebreider. Ze spelen een belangrijke rol bij de resonantie van je stem, en zorgen voor de noodzakelijke vochttoevoer naar neus, ogen en oren. De sinussen zijn ook bepalend voor je reukzin 



*Vier sinussen aan beide zijden van je neus*


Je beschikt in totaal over vier paar sinussen. Deze bevinden zich in de verschillende holtes, gelegen tussen je aangezichts- en schedelbeenderen. Je aangezichts- en schedelbeenderen bevinden zich op hun beurt langs beide zijden van je neus. Je hebt sinussen onder (kaaksinussen) en tussen je ogen, deze laatste noemt men in het medisch jargon zeefbeensinussen. Je frontale sinussen bevinden zich boven je oogkassen, met net daar achter je wigvormige sinussen. 


Lees verder:http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/2011/10/sinusitis.html

----------


## Nora

Voelen die holtes dan vol aan of heb je dan alleen maar hoofdpijn?

----------


## sietske763

onze HA praktijk heeft tegenwoordig andere behandelings methoden dan AB,
k belde voor sinusitis en wilde AB,
verandert dus...............7 dagen neusspray, 4x per dag en tegen de pijn parac.mol.
en....het was nog over ook!

----------

